# Enlarged gut



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

There's so many myths or reasons why some person of large muscular build has a large gut. What do you guys say or mostly the reason? . The large amount of food consumed, hgh and aas organ growth or perhaps genetic ? I was thinking on a year trial of hgh but my gut is already big but still has six pack anyone in same boat. And if I want small it's time to diet down and drop weight?


----------



## Brandon91 (Dec 24, 2012)

I was always under the impression that it was high dose slin causing visceral fat around the organs which caused it, but there's so many conflicting stories on the boards I'm not sure


----------



## striffe (Dec 24, 2012)

Several years ago i had part of my colon removed. Normally the doc would make the incision vertically starting below the naval and going up past the naval about 4-6 inches. Making an incision about 8 inches in total length. I asked him how we could avoid this, and he agreed to make my incision horizontally, below my naval, at my waist line. Just like a "c section" that a female would get. So the cool thing is he spared my abs, no nasty scar. However, when i came out of surgery my abdomen was bigger on one side than the other. Its very pronounced below my waist line, the pubic region right above my dick. I thought surely it would go away over time. I figured it was swelling, or maybe my insides just had to find their place again. Well, its been 5 years now, and its the same exact way. My sugeon passed away about a year after the surgery, and i havent had the need to see a doctor again concerning my colon. So i never got a professional explanation for my "lop sided" abdomen. But i assume there is a void on one side where they removed part of my small intestine?
I guess what im saying is, your internal organs def effect how your abdomen looks, i have proof.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 24, 2012)

I think a lg part of it is genetic. All the males in my family have a gut. I'm the only one who exercises. I have light abs that are somewhat distended. I've also been on hgh for about 9 months straight. The hgh hasn't effected me, my gut has remained the same.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 28, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> There's so many myths or reasons why some person of large muscular build has a large gut. What do you guys say or mostly the reason? . The large amount of food consumed, hgh and aas organ growth or perhaps genetic ? I was thinking on a year trial of hgh but my gut is already big but still has six pack anyone in same boat. And if I want small it's time to diet down and drop weight?



Alot of it is massive over eating.


----------



## Incognito1 (Dec 28, 2012)

A lot of the above like slin, HGH etc can usually be the cause but I find if I eat certain foods my gut will be pronounced like I am bloated but I'm not. Bread is a major cause of this for me and unfortunately I haven't been lucky enough to ever do HGH so I know it wasn't that lol. I find if I don't eat bread for a week my stomach is flat


----------



## GastrocGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

ALIN said:


> Alot of it is massive over eating.



The simplicity and truth ^^  made me chuckle. Nice one, Alin!


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 28, 2012)

GastrocGuy said:


> The simplicity and truth ^^  made me chuckle. Nice one, Alin!



Alot of this gets blamed on primarily HGH use and thats just not the case. Yes it is possible but it would taken abusive amounts long term for those type of problems.


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 1, 2013)

One thing that a lot of people do not think and/or know about when is comes to distended guts is food allergies.  Food allergies can cause distended gut so that is something you might want to keep in mind or have checked out.  Many times people are not even aware that they are allergic to certain foods.  Take gluten/wheat for example, the majority of people have some level of sensitivity towards it and the shit is in a ton of different foods.


----------



## Zaven (Mar 1, 2013)

Jim550 said:


> One thing that a lot of people do not think and/or know about when is comes to distended guts is food allergies.  Food allergies can cause distended gut so that is something you might want to keep in mind or have checked out.  Many times people are not even aware that they are allergic to certain foods.  Take gluten/wheat for example, the majority of people have some level of sensitivity towards it and *the shit is in a ton of different foods*.



your damn strait it is....almost everything.


----------



## Zaven (Mar 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> There's so many myths or reasons why some person of large muscular build has a large gut. What do you guys say or mostly the reason? . The large amount of food consumed, hgh and aas organ growth or perhaps genetic ? I was thinking on a year trial of hgh but my gut is already big but still has six pack anyone in same boat. And if I want small it's time to diet down and drop weight?



I'm actually dealing with this issue right now as a matter of fact.  I can't figure out what is going on, but I seem to be bloated constantly even when I'm hungry.  My upper abdomen actually protrudes out further than my lower gut and it gives me that awful "balloon" look when I wear a t-shirt.  It's like a 4 inch section right above my belly button and it's driving me insane.  It all seemed to have pretty much come out of nowhere a couple of yrs ago about a year after I had my gallbladder taken out.  Even when I was slightly overweight by our standards my gut/abs were still flat, but now it has that turtle shell look.  I don't know if I have a food allergy now, weight lifting related, TRT related, excessive bile production related, etc.  

I'll be seeing a GI doc soon because I'm fed up with it.  I've already had bloodwork, xray, and a urine test that ruled out a few things.  Pretty much a coloscopy and ct scan is next I'm assuming depending on my doc.  I have to pay out of pocket because I'm self employed but at this point I could care less.  I want it fixed/found out.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks I gotta look into that now
When I push on it right now it springs back like I feel sheath or whatver covers organs is tite like rubber bands. So weird this older thread of mine came back
I was gonna say what I just said.someone here reads minds
 thanks


----------



## Jim550 (Mar 1, 2013)

Also doing planks can help flatten your abs


----------

